
25 Chrome DevTools Tips and Tricks - webperf
https://www.keycdn.com/blog/chrome-devtools/
======
Someone1234
And by Tips and Tricks they mean the 101s of how to use dev tools? This
article contains absolutely no new information to anyone familiar with
DevTools.

The first "tip" is literally how to open DevTools, then they tell you about
each tab... Then we're done. Where are the tips and tricks?

------
jefkoslowski
Also, [http://devtoolstips.com/](http://devtoolstips.com/) and
[https://umaar.com/dev-tips/](https://umaar.com/dev-tips/).

------
janitor61
I've found "replay XHR" to be invaluable when decoding JSON replies - it's in
the network panel on the context menu

------
citizensixteen
Great article on Chrome DevTools-a must for all those aspiring Chromebook
devs.

------
stevenspasbo
Nice, I didn't know about workspaces before.

